# too much worms in the aquarium :(



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Maybe more than 30 worms (planaria or nematod) in the aquarium.

I do not fill the tank, just I fill 60% of it but I can see many worms on the glass where there is no water. Is this more than 30 worms normal or there is something I should do to get rid of this which makes the aquarium looks bad.

I just have two Koi fish.

Thanks.


----------



## fine (Sep 22, 2011)

Gemologist said:


> Maybe more than 30 worms (planaria or nematod) in the aquarium.
> 
> I do not fill the tank, just I fill 60% of it but I can see many worms on the glass where there is no water. Is this more than 30 worms normal or there is something I should do to get rid of this which makes the aquarium looks bad.
> 
> ...


the poor of two Koi fish!!!

i hate worms !:mad2:


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

If planaria worm`s, it`s a sign of over feeding.
Cut back on feeding and they will die off.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Thanks, I will try to reduce the food more although I am just giving them few, once a day and the food is eaten up approximately in the first 5 minutes.


----------

